

"Like Cardboard": The weird new Domino's ads that bash the company's pizza. - bensummers
http://www.slate.com/id/2241113/

======
DanielBMarkham
Domino's Pizza is pulling down some major good press by basically trashing
their own product and then engineering their own comeback. As an indication of
how much traction they've gotten, I was reading a political article the other
day -- some rant about something-or-another -- and the author's thesis was how
the subject compared to the Domino's Pizza ads.

Kudos to Domino's for such a unintuitive yet highly effective campaign.

